# Lamb Diapers



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Help.
This little bottle lamb is still inside (It's_ still_ really COLD here!) and boy can she get around now -

I know I've seen pics of lambs in diapers - and I was wondering what everyone uses. 
Google is useless for this search, I keep getting onesies with pictures of lambs on them. 

She's about 3.5 lbs now.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

M- I use the small size (12-18 #), cheapest disposable.
Lay lamb across lap with legs hanging.
Poke hole for tail.
The diaper is actually put on backwards so the tape is wrapped around the backside.
Ewe lambs are definitely easier, ram lambs are a bit tougher.

There is a preemie size too, but since I use the same package for many years, I just go for the slightly bigger size.

Deb


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

We didn't bother with a hole for the tail. Just slap on diaper and then put on a onesie to help keep diaper on.


----------



## liggettsmith (Nov 13, 2005)

my neighbor used a small disposeable baby diaper across the stomach of her male goat


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Just like eieio said. And then put a nice little doggie sweater on it and take it to the store with you. People will think it's stuffed until it lets out a big baaaa!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

kesoaps said:


> Just like eieio said. And then put a nice little doggie sweater on it and take it to the store with you. People will think it's stuffed until it lets out a big baaaa!


Ok, I'll do it and let you know what folks say...

thanks for the answers, I did get her set up.
I'm using the onesie to hold it on, but the smallest onesie was too big so I had to gather it at the top in a rubberband - like you would do with a sheep coat. 
It's working great. She's zooming around like lightning, now.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Kesoaps - That lamb you had all dressed up, still looked like a stuffed animal to me, even after seeing hundred's of lambs !


Hey M- How about some pictures, sounds like a fashion statement, LOL !



Speaking of pictures...is there a place on the forum with directions on how to post pictures, for a computer challenged shepherdess?

I will want to give it a try when babies start arriving later this week 

Thanks !


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

for little males, we just off-set the diapers and use that blue painters tape all the way around the little guy up front by his pee-er and across the back.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

eieiomom said:


> Hey M- How about some pictures, sounds like a fashion statement, LOL !


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

These are her (normal sized) siblings:


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh...now that's a girl ready to hit the runway if I ever saw one!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I think with all your high fashion cuties, you should go into the modeling
business !!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just thought I'd share a pic of how the little diaper gal is progressing.....


----------

